# Random pics i took tonight



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

full tank shot 90g


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

#2 lobster


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

3# yellowlab fire mouth and peacok


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

#4 babys


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

#5 and more babys


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Interesting mix, what kind of babies?


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

nice picks


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

acestro said:


> Interesting mix, what kind of babies?


 africans


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

very nice


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

air*force*one said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting mix, what kind of babies?
> ...


 lol, I figured that much out! What kind of africans?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Very nice, I love my Asian







tiger lobster.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

nice tank


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

acestro said:


> air*force*one said:
> 
> 
> > acestro said:
> ...


 im not fully sure but i think they are kenyi ?


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

Gt (male or female donno)


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

me and my friends call this John Cretchien you might be able to see why


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

Red Zebra


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That's one hell of a tank, love the GT too


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> That's one hell of a tank, love the GT too


 thanks man. im trying hard to get it lookin nice


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

i got 2 new fish tonight but i am not sure what they are but one of them has camo spots on it?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

"Haplochromis" venustus maybe?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

air*force*one said:


> Gt (male or female donno)


 looks like a male to me. once he gets a little bigger I bet he's gonna run that tank


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> air*force*one said:
> 
> 
> > Gt (male or female donno)
> ...


 Yeah, that nuchal hump is starting to show on that guy, should be a nice fish.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

acestro said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > air*force*one said:
> ...


 yea, i no he will be an ass to every one so i have already offered it to my cuzzin cuz he has a female and i was hopin mine was a male so i could get another baby and let it grow up with them. but thanks for that info.


----------

